# Spit Note ?



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Im having some trouble gettin the spit note down.....just need some basic info on it......trust me anything will help its drivin me crazy


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

Its a tough one to learn but once you get it down you will think wow thats it.

Its a 2 note sequence if that makes sence. The first part you start with your tongue on the top of your mouth, then you build up pressure behind it and then quick birst out that air... it kind of sounds like "Taa" followed up quickly by "hoo"... do it very fast and it will be once note "taahoo" you will know if you get it right. PM me if you need any help, Ill give you my number it is alot easier to talk it over.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Not to be a *** but i think the spit note is over rated and it isn't really needed to effectively call geese!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> Not to be a a$$ but i think the spit note is over rated and it isn't really needed to effectively call geese!


Says the man with the flute! :roll:


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

It can take a while to get this one down. Keep working at it, it all comes with time.

Expanding your range of sounds with a call is always good.

As far as being overrated, different sounds kill different geese, and spit notes can work very well.

I like using quick spitnotes when little calling seems to be best.

But then again that's just me.

I struggled with this one a long time and found waterfowladdicts method to work the best.

Good Luck, 
Dave


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Large munsterlander1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a a$$ but i think the spit note is over rated and it isn't really needed to effectively call geese!
> ...


I can blow both and i have killed plenty of geese with a flute! Plus tell me how a territorial call can work for calling geese into a spread?


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

It's a great note that can be used in many different ways. I like to finish geese with this note. Think about how a territorial note can be used to finish geese? In my mind geese that are on the ground are saying to the geese in the air, "get the heck out of here this is my spot." The spit is also a good note for turning geese around as a comeback note.

Once you get it you will be like wow that is such an easy note to blow.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> Not to be a a$$ but i think the spit note is over rated and it isn't really needed to effectively call geese!


Sounds to me like you don't know how to blow the spit note, and have never seen it used while hunting.



Blue Plate said:


> It's a great note that can be used in many different ways. I like to finish geese with this note. Think about how a territorial note can be used to finish geese? In my mind geese that are on the ground are saying to the geese in the air, "get the heck out of here this is my spot." The spit is also a good note for turning geese around as a comeback note.
> 
> Once you get it you will be like wow that is such an easy note to blow.


Right on Blue Plate!

Really, the spit note is just the 2nd part of a hail call. Just take off the front. The tip of your tongue should start right behind your two front teeth on the top of your mouth. Keep your mouth cavity small, build up the air pressure and release into that '2nd part of the hail.'


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

Go to www.callingducks.com and go to the bar on the site and under online instruction click on goose talk. Its a really sweet website, you can choose people and listen to their different calls or click on a certain calls and get the video links of everyone who does them. Trust me it really helps.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

goose0613 said:


> Sounds to me like you don't know how to blow the spit note, and have never seen it used while hunting.


haha, exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

roostbuster, Nick was rockin the spit note last weekend in the field w/me and raker and the geese werent really eatin it up. I will admit it will kill geese just wasnt really workin on the birds we were into.


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

Let your decoys do the work! Calling is overrated and mainly used to cure boredom during the wait!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Let your decoys do the work! Calling is overrated and mainly used to cure boredom during the wait!


I dont agree with that, I think calling and flagging plays a big part in a sucessful hunt, Honks react big time to both!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Flightstopper said:


> Let your decoys do the work! Calling is overrated and mainly used to cure boredom during the wait!


At this point during the season he's basically right, calling doesn't make a big difference til at least October. But come late November into December when geese start becoming really concerned with food a Spit is an awesome sound to throw in there. Why was nick using spit notes? Did you tell him to try it? He normally leaves the spit notes at home, but does put in a few quick spits and moans.

Side note, quick spits pretty much always work because there is little difference between that and a cluck, and geese do it all the time.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

he threw the spit out when the birds were guna slide off a bit, getting agressive centered them right up. The birds I have been hunting the last 2 weekends responded well to quite a bit of calling and when we tryed no calling at all they didnt really want anything to do with us.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well two weeks ago, no calling was the ticket, and now I can't really decide what works the best, calling has worked at times, and soft and realistic has worked. The birds we have been hunting have been goofy as of late, my guess is it is the differences between the geese that have been shot at a couple times and the geese that haven't seen a deke yet.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Flightstopper said:


> Let your decoys do the work! Calling is overrated and mainly used to cure boredom during the wait!


Just guessing here, but I'm thinking you're one of those guys who only goes out if the birds happen to be using your field. Or you only hunt on opener and call it quits for the year.

Guys, calling is absolutely one of the best aspects of hunting geese. If I couldn't call them in, then it would basically take all of the fun out of it for me. Watching the geese react to what you are doing with the call makes a huge difference. However, I do agree that less calling might work well on these early season geese. At this point in the season, they are just not that agressive because food is not that big of a priority for them. Later on, calling will matter.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Let he who cant cast the first spit note, throw the first stone!! :eyeroll:

The goose gods just shook their heads and such a stupid comment!


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

like stated before or if you have ever listened the bad grammer cd by scott thrienen. Spelling is bad i know. Quote "if you say geese dont just the spitnote then that is just a fancy way of saying you cant do it on your goose call." because they use it and they love to hear it if you ask me!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i have seen it where that only thing that would finish birds was a spitnote.


----------

